# Rubbing out?



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I have read on a few threads and posts about rubbing out pipe tobacco.
What is rubbing out? What does it do? What tobacco's do you do this for? etc.
Thanks for any input on this subject. :ss p


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Rubbing out is something that you may optionally do to a flake to break it up. A lot of people actually prefer to stuff their pipes with folded or rolled flakes and then tamp down a little but of rubbed out flake on top to facilitate lighting. I find that it varies by tobacco. Some flakes fold up very nicely and some need to be rubbed out. Preference and experience will be the determining factors, I'd think.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Rubbing can however change the flavor--sometimes not for the better, as I found the other day with something...McClelland Honeydew I think it was.:2


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I feel wrong when I rub one out...Liz sitting there watching me....I make a mess on her carpet...LOL

good question...I've wondered the same....


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

JPH said:


> I feel wrong when I rub one out...Liz sitting there watching me....I make a mess on her carpet...LOL
> 
> good question...I've wondered the same....


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who's mind went right to the gutter when I read that topic.

While I hve been smoking cigars for a while, I'm actually very new to pipes, and I just may get one soon.

That is all I need - another adictive habbit!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

jesto68 said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who's mind went right to the gutter when I read that topic....


several masturbatory references and NO IHT??!! He must have missed daylight savings or something cuz he usually can smell a thread like this from a mile away :r

I also am fairly new and have not had too much experience with full flake. But I am finding, for my preference, whether full or broken flake I like to rub as little as possible. I seem to enjoy the tobac in it's "as delivered" form. Why? I dunno...remember I'm new


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Every time JPH rubs out a bowl, God kills a kitten.

True story.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

what the hell...I might as well jump in here.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> several masturbatory references and NO IHT??!! He must have missed daylight savings or something cuz he usually can smell a thread like this from a mile away :r


well, hey, i'm out of town for business and today is my last day (and busiest), so i've been offline since the early morning until now.

-------------

rubbing out is simple. like someone mentioned, you do it with "flake" tobacco. if you don't know what flake tobacco is, that is tobacco that is pressed into cubes, then cut into thin "flakes". the majority of my favorite tobaccos are in flake form.
also, there are "spun cut/coin/curley cut" flakes as well. they are essentially flakes that get rolled up and then cut to form little "coin" shaped flakes of tobacco. you can also rub those out as well.

rubbing the tobacco out? it can be simple, or you can take your time and do many different things. it depends (for me) on what size pipe and the tobacco i'm using. 
to be simple, take a flake, fold it in half, then put it in the palm of your hand, then your other palm together, and rub them back and forth like you're trying to make a "play-dough spaghetti". this gentle rubbing will loosen the flake so it then becomes more of a ribbon cut.
i'll see if i can find a better description or video.

der, i just remembered this site.... duh... http://agingfaq.nocturne.org/flakes.php
this is what a flake tobacco could look like.

and this from mcclelland on how to smoke a flake tobacco. *ALSO FOUND IN THE FAQ, POST #37 BY SCOTTM!*

How to Smoke Flake Tobacco 
*This article is provided by McClelland Tobacco Company *

English and Scottish-style Matured Virginia flake tobaccos are among the most interesting and rewarding for the smoker to taste; yet, they are avoided by many smokers who simply do not know how to approach them. This article is intended to help the pipe smoker learn how to fully appreciate the zesty character and subtle sweetness of these premium, aged products. (It should also help smokers of the flavored American sliced plug and European flake cavendish tobaccos.) 
One reason flake tobaccos are left in slices after cake- maturing is that they retain their freshness better than in ribbon form. Flakes also enable the smoker to have some control over the burning rate and, to a small degree, the flavor. 
It is important to prepare the tobacco before packing so that it has an even texture and to fill the bowl evenly, no matter what degree of brokenness is preferred. (The more fully-rubbed -- meaning gently separated -- a tobacco, the faster it will burn. Similarly, it is true that the thinner the cut, the faster it will burn). 
The more moist tobaccos should be packed more loosely than normal so they won't pack down densely enough to prevent a good draft. The ideal is to have the tobacco draw firmly, with a little resistance, throughout the smoke. The smoker may be able barely to hear a little hissing through the pipe as it is smoked. Too firm and the tobacco won't burn at all or one small spot will burn hot and maybe wet as the smoker puffs hard to keep it going; too loose and the tobacco will burn inconsistently and unevenly, perhaps causing the bowl to overheat in spots and moisture to condense.

Five Steps to Success

1. Put in the palm of one hand the amount of tobacco that it is believed will fill the bowl. Then pinch at the slices or rub them between the palms until the tobacco separates to the degree preferred, keeping the texture even, avoiding clumps. The denser the tobacco is left, the slower it will burn. (This becomes especially valuable on windy days outdoors.)

2. Gently but firmly and evenly work the tobacco into the bowl of the pipe until it is filled slightly over the top and feels firm but still springy under enough finger pressure to flatten the surface of the tobacco even with the top of the pipe. (we assume the pipe is clean at the outset, free of obstruction to a good draft, well rested).

3. Now, while drawing through the stem, light the pipe evenly across the entire surface of the tobacco. After a few puffs to develop an ash, and while continuing to draw, tamp the tobacco down evenly all around the bowl with a tamper. The goal is to have the tobacco packed so that it will burn as evenly and firmly as a good cigar.

4. Relight the pipe after tamping to get the entire surface of the tobacco burning again. Even burning is very important. Otherwise, hot spots may develop.

5. With only occasional tamping as the tobacco burns down, since it tends to expand and loosen as it burns, the pipe should now smoke evenly to the bottom. The aim is to maintain a firm, even draft throughout the smoke. The process is not difficult to master and with practice will soon be effortless.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

jesto68 said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who's mind went right to the gutter when I read that topic.
> 
> While I hve been smoking cigars for a while, I'm actually very new to pipes, and I just may get one soon.
> 
> That is all I need - another adictive habbit!





IHT said:


> well, hey, i'm out of town for business and today is my last day (and busiest), so i've been offline since the early morning until now.
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


wow!!
Now there's an answer - thanks IHT.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah thanks IHT. That answers my question. p :ss


----------

